# IBS exercises



## paulo_mac

[stands up]Hi, i'm paulo and 17, an I'm an IBS sufferer [clap clap clap]. I get stomach cramps and all, and i've heard that theres exercises to help symptoms. Does anyone know what they are and how to get hold of them? I'm cheap, so the free....er they are, the better. Thanks for reading


----------



## celle*

Well the good thing is that you have a sence of humor (thats alot more then some people!) (trying to be optimitic... i know i suck at it!) the best thing that i can perscribe for you is tea and a heated blanket. Ohnot to mention IB profen and a good movie but thats just because my 'episodes' are really long and between the pain and me doubleing over i can hear partsof the movie (i know i REALLY do suck at being optimistic) well thats about all i can perscribe! good luck!~celle p.s hi paulo and thank you for confromting your problem make sure to come here again! ...anyone else?


----------



## paulo_mac

Why thank you







. You HAVE to be optimistic though!! OK, you probably know about all the ideas that IBS is caused be a strained digestive system and all....well, when ur stressed, ur digestive system stops working to focus on unstressing. By not being optimistic, ur effectively pessimistic, and pessimism means you see the worst, so your getting urself worked up about bad things, making you stressed!! *deep breath* so be optimistic!!







May i suggest a horror movie, they usually loud and involves screams, so you may be able to hear more in between, rather than the classic weepy film, though horrors would depress and stress you, so perhaps a comedy, "Theres something about mary" sheer BRILLIANCE. I got spasmodol, or something, that may help with the stomach pains, does mine wonders.


----------



## Mercedes .

hi,Someone once told me that swimmimg was meant to be very good exercise to help when you have bad stomach cramps.although whether or not is works im not sure as i never tried it!! Sorry not very helpful is it!


----------



## earthgarden

Hi all! This is my first posting and Paulo, I am hoping you're optimism is catching! I have IBS, though self diagnosed. Peppermint oil works wonders for my cramps. I have been using a herbal remedy, but when it gets really bad, a peppermint oil capsule does the trick. Meditation can help one to relax (you get better at it with practise) and yoga helps too. I sometimes go for a swim and sauna, which is really pleasant; both revitalising and relaxing at the same time. I think focusing on our anxieties makes it far worse. I have also found alcohol makes it worse! Pity.I think that exercise makes us feel more energised and positive, and this help sufferers of IBS!Good Luck,Hope my note has been of some help.


----------



## wlwoodma

HeyJust wanted to put in my two cent - I would be really careful with the ibuprofen. It is really irritating to the intestinal track. yes, it does make one feel better but in the long term I think it does real damage, at least in my case.peppermint in any form is a miracle drug for me!Sciencegirl


----------



## paulo_mac

Yeah, I found that alcohol thing out the bad way aswell







. Yeah, the stress of it all emphasises [oooo impressive word] the symptoms. I'll try out the peppermint thing, sounds good, does it work with peppermint......mints







? I need to do swimming again...... my last comment........ optimism RULES [naive comment i know]


----------



## paulo_mac

that ibuprofen things right. they have it written on the instructions [not to take away your glory







] . If two people say peppermints good, must be. Better put in some orders with my mum







. Good luck all with the optimism!!


----------



## Mercedes .

Yeah, the peppermint thing does work, for me the mints arent great but do sort of work! I found the cordial peppermint drink best especially if made with boiling water!


----------



## earthgarden

Hi,So, we all gotta remain teetotal - for life! This prospect is pretty annoying - at least I will be healthy... all this swimming, yoga, saunas, meditation, listening to soothing music, eating and drinking herbs. The things one has to do to get by! I have found Colpermin... hang on just let me double check the name and spelling.... yes it is correct. It says 'These capsules release the clinically proven peppermint oil where it is needed to relieve the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, namely painful spasm, bloating with wind, constipation and/or diarrhoea. It is my LIFELINE!







It is a blessing! This is beginning to sound like an advert now, but honestly people, it has allowed me to get on with my life. IBS is very disabling and distressing and it adds to the stress that is the cause anyway! Vicious circle. If anyone else tries it, let me know. It is about 4-5 pounds for 20 capsules, so it isn't cheap - but the relief of the symptoms is worth the cost. I have heard peppermint tea is good also, but I haven't tried that. I may get some today and let you all know how it goes. I have also heard that eating lots of dark fish like mackrel, herring and tuna is supposed to be good for depression, also primrose oil which contains GLS (gamma linolenic acid) is supposed to be good for all sorts of things including depression/hormonal balance. Apparently, I quote 'Other clinical trials are also currently underway to assess the effect of evening primrose oil on inflammatory disorders, such as osteo and rheumatoid arthritis and irritable bowel syndrome. Encouraging results of evening primrose oil therapy have also been seen in cases of alcohol induced liver damage, hyperactivity in children and cystic fibrosis and may also have a stimulating effect on converting fat to energy..." As you see, I found the condition distressing enough to find as many coping mechanisms as I could. I am not into any drugs (except occasional tipple that I can't have any







)more







) I am giving you everything I can in the hope that something will work for you:for digestion: fish and plant oils - omega 3 and omega 6 I believe there are over the counter supplements, though personally I try to incorporate them into my diet, cardamom seeds are used by aromatherapists to help digestion and recommend chewing one after a meal, it is also used as a breath freshener and fennel seeds. You can buy these in your local supermarkets and they are quite cheap. Ginger is also supposed to be good for digestion. I haven't tried this either because the colpermin is doing a very good job.It would be nice to go through a day when I do not give my bowels so much thought and attention.Sending you all positive thinking thoughtsCheery cheery dearies


----------



## Shadowz

Mercedes swimming did me the world of good , i used to swim every single day for an hour and i didnt have an attack for over a year , then i moved and there is no pool near by and my stomach has been pure hell this last year.


----------



## angelicious

hey i am an ibs sufferer too. im hoping to control it before it takes over my life forever. as for excercising, swimming really does help like others have said! it makes me forget about all the pain. do not swim when you are hurting though, lol, obviously. be sure to eat healthy and use the bathroom regularly. and now i think i want to rent some videos and just try to relax. hehe.


----------



## lflower

My doc prescribed me to excerice vigorously for 20-30 min, 6 times per week. Like running or aerobics. I usually hike rather vigorously, but he said that wasn't enough. The point is get your heart rate up and sweat! Yesterday I was having a really bad spell and I had an appointment to go hiking with a friend. I FORCED myself to drive there with the pain, and within minutes of our 3 mile hike I was absolutely normal; NO PAIN! Within minutes after I stopped the pain came back, so my theory is do it through the pain even.


----------



## earthgarden

Exercise is excellent! Anything that makes one feel more postive is a good thing. I think I am over this thing now. These boards have really helped.


----------



## earthgarden

I just wanted to add that I have improved my diet and balanced it more effectively. Basically, I eat less and exercise more and it's worked!


----------



## paulo_mac

Congrats







....I've started back at work, and its a pain, its just not fair standing for about 6 hours a day.......i need a new job :/. I've also found that dairy products hate me....HATE ME....but i love them so so much







. I need chocolate moose, and milk in cereal, but noooo, I can't eat it anymore :/. I've taken to green tea which u can't have milk with, so that helps, but i still need my dairy fix. I also still eat too much crappy food, STILL, you'd thought I'd have learnt, but im not that good. :/, ok, im ranting now, so i'll leave you to it......toodles


----------



## earthgarden

You can rant and rave all u want! lol. It doesn't change the fact that all that unhealthy, fat soaked, high sugar, high calory convenience food is not good. The ball is in your court. U wanna get better? Stop ranting and do sommat about it!My own advice to myself is "Put up or shut up." lol. I wouldn't dare give that advice to a stranger or would I? lol


----------



## paulo_mac

myeh. I DO want to get better. I'm BETTER than i was before







. I dont eat white bread, only granary, i drink green tea, avoid more choc than i used to, try and avoid dairy, eat salads, eat real foods......when mom cooks them. My own downfall is my laziness







. Microwave meals are just so much ...... well, convenient :S. lol, just be glad you live half way around the world







. because if you were here.....i wouldn't do anything.....either :S. ok, that didn't work, i dont do threats. But what i have learned, apathy rules with IBS.....dont care or get excited, nothing happens


----------



## earthgarden

I don't think you are apathetic. U are taking control of your dietary issues already. Well done.


----------



## paulo_mac

shush







, dont say that. i have a reputation to keep up







...................but thank you anyways


----------



## earthgarden

Yr secret is safe with me. lol.


----------



## paulo_mac

thanks


----------



## celle*

well i haven't posted in a long time! but i took somebody's advise and started swimming ALOT it's worked pretty well i'm not getting as many episodes







(which is always good) the new problem that i'm facing though is that i love sports (mainly basketball and volleyball) but what i've found is that if i'm playing for a long period of time my IBS starts hurting like hell! i've talked to my Doc but he doesn't no why anybody else have this problem?~Cellep.s Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Holly_UK

iv decided to type here because of the locations abit closer to home!!paulo, as well as swimmin i find fast walkin helps so if u have a dog that likes too run then an evening or morning (or both depending on laziness, for me its once whenever i remember!!!) walk can help with stomach aches and pain.by the by, very funny opening line!! welcoming to the AB - anonymous Bowels


----------



## theresnopoint

Hi Paulo!! Im Stephanie, and ive been an ibs suffrer for two lloooooonngggg years..Optimism is good, cuz it alleviates stress..but ive found mint to irritate me more...my best advice is if ur cramping, lay down with a base-ball or soft-ball a few inches under ur belly button, or do colonic massage (make a fist, and dig along ur intestinal tract starting along ur right hip-bone, goin up to ur belly-button, and down to ur left hip bone, it should make a horse-shoe shape)...and ive found heat soothing, showers, baths, hot-tubs, anything...and dont be afraid to cry or scream when in pain!!!


----------



## paulo_mac

me!? cry and scream in pain? pah! , like i'm going to do that!! thanks for the advice, thanks to all you guys [aww] i think i've got myself sorted out. the apathetic approach works, as does swimming [which i've FINALLY taken back up, literally today :-/], and having optimistic hopes for the future rule [i.e., uni and girls :-D]


----------



## theresnopoint

yo paulo, dont assume that all us girls are optimists, cuz i have been female for 15.5 years, and i am the biggest pessimist....i figure that if i dont expect anything, then i cant be dissappointed....but im not actually negative, im still nice to people.


----------



## paulo_mac

lol, i wasn't talking about girls being optimistic, i was on about me being optimistic ABOUT girls







. As far as i'm concerned at the moment with this girl, i am THE man. See, apathy works aswell







. thems my words of wisdom, and being nice is good, good indeed


----------



## theresnopoint

huh?? u confuse me paulo...but ive always been slooooow, so dont take it personal..are you optimistic about girls??or are you optimistic about what weve been telling you?? or did that whole thing just fly over my head??


----------



## paulo_mac

i'm optimistic about my standing with girls i.e. this girl likes me, i likes this girl, its all good


----------



## theresnopoint

i c now, im a bit blonde most of the time...i hope it goes well for you two...is she an optomist?? My boyfriend is, but its endearing, that and i just love the guy regardless, although i havent told him about the ibs....


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u

Ohh if you like milk alot you could buy lactaid icecream, it is lactose free. Usually when milk irritates your bowls its because of lactose in all dairy products. I acually like it better than regular milk and the icecream is really good!


----------



## shelly_3319

Hi I'm 17, i'm an irritablebowel-a-holic.







Speaking of exercises, if you have constipation-ibs(or maybe even if you dont, i dont know) what helped me (N.B. do not attempted this unless you are alone in the house) is to rock back and foward and kind of roll around a bit. (dont ask how i found out this helps)







rubbing your stomach anti-clockwise is supposed to help too. Anyway, that's my imput. Paulo, i think your optimism is inspirational! good luck with the girls


----------



## paulo_mac

hehe, that is a rather crazy thing......but i like it!







thank you, i'm thinking of becoming a leader (i was born on Martin Luther King Day!!, that qualifies me







). thanks with girl luck







. good luck with boys too


----------



## theresnopoint

good luck paulo...you'll make a good leader...wait..what ya gonna be leading?


----------



## paulo_mac

hehe, thanks. i dunno.....theres a hella lotta stuff i could lead....cows, people, civil disobedience...maybe a society ruled by IBS sufferers with everyone not having it serving us


----------



## shelly_3319

I don't know about cows, but you could always go for George Bush's job (presuming you live in America) I think the rest of the world would be a lot safer that way! But if not, cows are good


----------



## paulo_mac

i don't actually live in America, but rather England, but i'd still love to take over his job, it sounds fun







!!PS, I now have a girlfriend


----------



## shelly_3319

This is probably one of the longest lot of messages on this bulliten board. I just thought i'd make it longer (that's maturity for you)







Congradulations on your girlfriend


----------



## paulo_mac

WOOO, we have set a NEW RECORD







, hehe. and it all came about because of me aww, thanks







, i'm all kinds of happy


----------



## shelly_3319

Actually there is a message in 'the meeting place' bulletin board that has 191 replies!







But stay happy anyway!







I'm happy! my IBS is getting better! (yah! applause all round)


----------



## reezyluv

Hey everyone i just joined! well i guess i could be happy about joining a web group and sad because of the topic














. But anyways so i joined this cause my parents decided that i should 'discuss' my problems with people who know what im going through. But im glad i joined cause it seems pretty cool! so wheres everyone from? what do you guys like to do? I was diagnosed 2 years ago with IBS and high school has been less than glamorous but my boy friend is REALLY supportive! which is very awesome! how do you guys deal with the pain i've stated doing pillates and those have really worked for me plus they get me in great shape for sports! So anyways yeah... nice to be hear and i hope all you guys are nice and stuff.... not that u won't be i hope you didn't take that as an insult...shoot i should just shut up


----------



## paulo_mac

heyloo, sorry about late replies guys, i'm sure you missed me and all







, i just got back. I live in England reezy; weathers a bit crappy at the moment, windy, and rainy....BUT, i used the washing machine for the first time on my OWN today, so its a continuation of my week of exploration...and none of my clothes have shrunk







, always a bonus. yup, IBS sucks, but its ok, just can't get too stressed, and eat the right foods for you. unfortunatly, i've found chocolate is not a consumable for me this week







, so much for that comfort food!hope to hear from you again!


----------



## Rima

hi!







i was recently diagnosed with IBS, after having the symptoms for the last 4 years. so far my doc preccribed exercise and lots of veggies...im hoping that works, bc im tired of the pain. i think optimism is the way to go....at least for me the more i think about it the worse it gets....i was also wondering what people during school if you get an attack....my teachers probably think im a slacker because when it happens, i put my head down and hold my stomach.....and if it doesnt go away i run to the bathroom...im glad im graduating this year! ok well enough from me. hope yall have a pain free day!~Rima


----------



## blinky

yo paulo, i live in england too. i dont think this country helps....its so depressing.anyway i am with u, i love dairy foods and even though i know whats gonna happen i have to have my fix!same as curry, i know i will get an hr of nonstop d, but i can handle it if i know its coming plus d is not that painful compared to the normal spasmns and bloating i get.currys away!







ps. considerimg you are male, you dont moan too much! lol. kaz in southampton


----------



## paulo_mac

hey rima, when i'm at school, i just think, "bugger the teachers, i need a ####", and i go take a ####







. its my last year too, then i'm off to uni...i hope, and i hope it'll be better there too. latersk.j.h, you have GREAT choice of food, even though its a ###### on the gut. and that i don't moan much...i'm taking that as a compliment! [even though i love the occasional whinge







]. i live in b'ham, and its ####, but i think the sea rules. i went there, and it was so relaxing, helped ease my gut...i just hate cities, and love countryside.


----------



## shelly_3319

Hello! I just bought two budgies and when ever my IBS is bad i go and whinge to them about it (since my family is completly over hearing me complain) The birds squeek a lot and sometimes poop in response, so i figure they understand. What are good names for two budgies?PS if anyone doesnt like england, move to Tasmania in Australia so i could start up a two person support group. (at the moment its a one person support group, not working to well though)


----------



## paulo_mac

i've been to brisbane, it rules in australia!! you should call them humphrey, and bogart







, thems badcore names for budgies!!


----------



## shelly_3319

Humphry and Bogart????Poor little budgies. Just imagine they would get teased by all they other little budgies for having such dodgie names


----------



## theresnopoint

Hey Shelly!!! Don't listen to Paulo, name the budgies..whatever budgies are...sunshine and rainbow...they sound optimistic, and you all seem to agree thats the way to go. I would love to move to Australia with you and start a support group, but I'm only 15, and my parents have doomed me to a childhood in America, maybe when I'm older I'll come visit you....good luck in your intestinal endeavors!!


----------



## eric

Budgies are parakeets.







I like Humphrey and Bogart.


----------



## eric

These are some things that will help with pain and symptoms in IBS. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...ml?d=dmtContent


----------



## shelly_3319

Thank you for your nice reply, theresnopoint.I found a whole website dedicated to budgie names (i know, some people have to much spare time) What about Bilbo and Frodo? (yes i like the lord of the rings) or Bridget Birdoe? i found that on this sight, i thought that was really clever.


----------



## paulo_mac

thank you eric, it seems you understand budgie names too







....bridget birdoe...thats rather similar to humphry and bogart, which if you put the names together, makes humphry bogart, an actor too







....how about steve and dave, good stolid namesthanks for the links eric, i'll take a gander..


----------



## eric

I use to have two budgies, named Apollo and Aphrodite. I have also had five parrots, and a cockatoo. A rose breated or Galah Cockatoo from Australia. http://www.avesint.com/rbc.html


----------



## shelly_3319

I totally didnt get that Humphrey Boggart thing until you pointed it out


----------



## shelly_3319

P.S. They're girl budgies


----------



## reezyluv

Hey everyone sorry i haven't been on in awhile school has been killer I've been sick since Monday and in the hospital Tuesday through Friday (for what else IBS) it totally bites. And I am gonna have to agree to name the birdas Humphery and Boggart (even though they are girls(kinda sad)). Ohh and i agree with whoever said that they want to get outta the U.S (i have a very shor term memory) not that the U.S is absolutely terrible (well now that George W. Bush is there i can't really say that anymore!!!!!) sorry if any of you guys are G.W.B fans (wait.....does he have any.... ok im stopping now!) But i really want to go and travle ounce im outta High school i'm heading outta the states can't wait!


----------



## paulo_mac

its unanimous....i pick badcore budgie names







. i was going to take a gap year out from school - uni and travel, but i gave up on that idea after becoming monetarily deficient and got a girlfriend :/.


----------



## reezyluv

yeah that is a hard one, i dont know how my boyfriend would react i don't even think he knows that im serious about this. Which kinda sucks but oh well what can you do? where are some of the places that you would have wanted to go to paul? I'm really keen on visiting Italy, Rome, France, basically all of the U.K . Australia would be pretty wicked too.


----------



## paulo_mac

nah, i would have taken her with me, but shes at uni already, so i need to catch up







, so then we can both go....thats 4 years, its do-able







. Why would i want to travel in Europe? it's not the best place...cept for switzerland







[i suggest there for skiing]. i've been to australia, but only brisbane, i wouldn't mind seeing the rest. i wanna see canada too, not american though. my friends think i'm wierd coz i don't want to go to america...but i'm scared of having flesh pierced by bullets...not that i've been brainwashed by media at all 0_o


----------



## shelly_3319

I agree with you Paulo i wouldn't go to America if you paid me. Nothing against American people in general, just the few phycopaths with guns. And good old Georgie of course. Come visit Tasmania, it's nicer than Brisbane.


----------



## reezyluv

I deffinetly agree that America is quite violent but some states are better than other's. For example Michigan is REALLY bad but Washington has barely any violence. Sorry Paul but i wouldn't go to Canada, it's pretty boring but the accents are wicked!!!!!!!! It's ok whistler is killer it's a ski and snowborad resort it only takes about 6 hours to get there from my house so it's pretty awesome! Plus Whistler is like this modern/retro town where all of these different ethnis groups come together its cool. But except for that....i'm gonna have to say pretty boring but you should deffinetly go and see how it is for you! and i do agree Switzerland would be very cool ohh and Japan and China!


----------



## shelly_3319

I've always wanted to go to France. I dont know why, or ireland or somewhere! i've got the accent down pat anyway.


----------



## reezyluv

thats cool


----------



## theresnopoint

Hey, sry i havent written in a while, but we had midterms, and i rarely left my pile of textbooks...ibs hell, but i made it!! hey..i got my SAT scores back, and I have a 1450...yay!!! Thanx for telling me what budgies are, i kinda like budgie better than parakeet...but w/e, name them whtever u want, im sure it will be adorable. FYI--America was a decent country, but Bush stole the election and has no idea how to do his job, so we're in a horrible recession and people are losing their jobs and it just sux...I grew up in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, its got some really violent depressing areas, but so much good. We recently moved to Cincinnati, Ohio, and its kinda cold and boring...Canada is one of the coolest places I've ever been...the accents kick, the people are friendly, and they have their own type of bacon, even though in the USA we still call it ham....Paulo, congrats on setting an ibs post length record, we are all so proud. Rizzy-welcome to Paulo's anonymous bowels.Shelly--Good luck with the budgies/parakeets...If anyone can tell me where the term budgie came from I will smile real big...


----------



## theresnopoint

P.S. If any of you ever come to America, I promise I wouldn't shoot you....and Paulo, yes, you do pick some badcore budgie names.


----------



## paulo_mac

congratulations on your SATs score!! (though i'm not sure what it is or how brilliant that score is :/). Budgie comes from Budgerigar, the full name for it, they are caged birds, with usually MASSIVE heads...they'll take over the world you know..thanks for saying you won't shoot me







how do you know its the longest one?bet you enjoyed that pleasent welcome to my gut eh rizzy







?


----------



## shelly_3319

Yeah, congratulation on your SAT score, is that like a HSC, high school certificate, excuse me im a dumb little aussie and i dont know these things. Yes my budgies Humphry (thanks paulo) and Hannah are currently planning to take over the world, watch out for them, be afraid, be very afraid. Ive just also figured out a very important fact about IBS, cutting technology, reserch, whatever, my brains working at its finest, do not eat a large packet of maltesers and expect to feel well the next day. thank you *bow* that's all


----------



## paulo_mac

hehe, bit of a personal experiment there? i'm glad you like my choice of name for a budgie







. i just find chocolate in general screws me over....didn't stop me eating 4 bars though :-/


----------



## theresnopoint

Paulo, SAT's are a kinda test u have to take to prove that u learned some stuff during your sentence in school, mostly generic math problems, and a lot of vocabulary and grammar. The scores go on your transcripts, and they can influence colleges acceptance, or non-acceptance of you. I did pretty good, I'm not sure if they'll take me to Harvard like I want, but they'll definetly get me into Columbia University, which is in Harlem, New York...where the majority of the evil gun weilding Americans live, but my dad said as long as I wear a bullet proof suit he would have no problem with me being there.....







Thank you for explaining budgie, that is really a cute idea, and I really do like the name budgie better than parakeet, as we American's call them.--Shelly, I want to name my first born child, providing that it is female, Hannah, so I really like that choice. I think Australia would be an awesome place to live, you're so lucky. I want a budgie...hehehe...I still love that word...peace out.


----------



## theresnopoint

Reezy, that Bush diss was great..maybe next election day we should stand outside the polls and pay people to vote for either the democrat, liberal, or green party member...republicans screw up everything...what part of the "land of the free and home of the brave" are you from?Shelly, what are maltesers?? I'm a dumb American with a love of people from other countries, so we would get along beautifully. Paulo, I'm having issues with chocolate too, although I can now use it for weight control, as eating it will make me violently ill for days...hey!! this optimism stuff really works.


----------



## shelly_3319

Um malteasers are just kind of malt, chocolate covered ball thingys (?) that explain it? hehe i dont really know what they're made of, but they're nice. I know what you mean about the chocolate for weight lose thing, i just eat myself sick on it (takes about two bites) and i lose heaps! wow that could be a new weight lose program, along with paulo's irritable bowel annoyomous, get IBS eat two chocolate bars and you'll drop two dress sizes in a day! yep i can picture that working


----------



## paulo_mac

heh, i feel i have spawned a cult...don't worry, no plans on making it a suicide cult ;-). maltesers are small balls of honeycomb covered in a layer of chocolate...they positively melt in your mouth







. i wish i needed to lose weight...i can't put it on, its so unfair. i'm all thin, just under 8 stone, but i'm not exactly short, about 5'6". i can't help it that i'm so sporty and muscular







. i've made a new discovery, if your all bunged up in the bum hole, drink a couple of glasses of orange juice, you'll soon be taking a dump







. my girlfriends gone back home, i hate living 3 hours apart







, but i feel lucky dating her


----------



## shelly_3319

That's so sweet. ohhhh i want a boyfriend now







hehehe It must be hard being so sporty and muscular paulo, *scoff* orange juice works for me too, and pear juice.


----------



## theresnopoint

lol, i feel like a stupid american again...whats a stone? I never had weight issues before, but the new ibs drug has killed my metabolism and i gained a new rump and pair of thighs i didnt know i had. Shelly, we should definetly do that chocolate diet plan...but it wont work, the drugs kicked in and itll just stick on me....paulo, id kill to be thin again so quit whining. If anyone can tell me about an ibs-safe, actually just safe diet pill, id be grateful. Paulo, good luck with ur girlfriend...any tips on how to tell ur significant other about ibs would be appreciated...i thinks its time i told my boyfriend, but im not sure how to bring it up...Luv you all.


----------



## paulo_mac

i am o so sporty and muscular







, don't scoff at me







! stones are the imperical way to weigh yourself; stones, pounds and ounces. its 14kg to a stone i think...i hate being thin, i'm mocked too much, but i have no body fat, it sucks.just tell him, sit him down, and tell him. its how i did it, and we actually joked about it







..joking works really well, be light hearted about it, and just say that sometimes you need to #### more than most people, and you get cramps. hope it helps


----------



## tasha

well all of our suggestions helped me alot I'll have to try them because I have had IBS for 7 years and I feel like an old lady or something and I'm only 18. My medication, hysacimine, doesn't help at all and I've been to two doctors and neither has helped me a bit. Ya know you spend all this money on doctors and testing and I learned more ways to treat it in five minutes here. Thanx


----------



## paulo_mac

, i think i speak for the rest of us when i say "glad we could help"...and if i speak alone, they just a bunch of meanies







. i have spasmonal, thats pretty good for the gut. so is lying down on a level surface if it hurts...and being lazy, i don't get gut ache much because i'm mostly lying down


----------



## reezyluv

wow thats great on the SAT's what college do u wanna go to? Has anyone seen any really good movies recently i saw the Love actually it was freakishly funny and i didn't know that Hugh Grant could dance that well. But does anyone else know of a really great movie that will be out by Sunday?


----------



## theresnopoint

Thanx Reezy, I'm thinking Yale as first choice, but U of Pennsylvania and Columbia sound good too, then Temple and Michigan State as safety schools. If you haven't seen Scary Movie 3, then go, it was amazing, as long as your not afraid of Michael Jackson.


----------



## theresnopoint

Welcome Tasha, you should become a member of Anonymous Bowels and go on me and Shelly's chocolate diet. I told my boyfriend, he took it well, but I think he kinda knew something was wrong with me before so it wasn't a massive surprise. Thanks for the encouragement Paulo,a nd thanks for explaining what a stone is.


----------



## shelly_3319

Did you here about the blind man who went bungee jumping?He loved it but it scared the hell out of his dog!







Im sorry, that was irrelevant. yeah so, ibs, right, hows it going everyone?


----------



## theresnopoint

ibs...great....hahahahaha, no.....i got this respiratory infection...but it hasnt messed with the ibs yet....i hope it doesnt....fingers crossed...


----------



## shelly_3319

aww....I hope your feeling better! Its the worst thing, getting something else on top of ibs, as if that isnt enough


----------



## theresnopoint

Actually, the IBS has been behaving itself very nicely this winter.







I think it's a combination of new medications (that work very well) and yoga. I still can't breathe too good, but as long as the IBS isn't acting up, I can deal with it. Thats about it with me, how's everyone else faring?


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673

hehe paulo you've made me giggle to the high heavens with your message, even more so than the fsat show. which is miraculous bec. the fast show is amazingheres my input for the day


----------



## paulo_mac

hehe, the fast show is pretty damn cool







. i haven't been on here in a while, i never thought that alcohol thing was true, didn't want to believe it, but it is true, so very true...at was felt all throughout my day at school :-/. in-case none of you have cottoned on to what i'm on about it, in unflattering terms, things were running that don't usually ;-(. hopefully none of you are, or have, eaten your dinner, coz thats gonna make it settle less well in your gut. so anyways, how is everyone, i'd love to hear from you guys on how things are going, that is if you still check on here. i'm great, couldn't be better really, my diet is fine, hardly get gut pain anymore, i'm just generally a more happier guy







[ps, sazzle, check out league of gentlemen, thats also great, but i've found that only blokes appreciate it. hopefully you'll prove an exception...assuming you're a girl :-/...if my assumption is a pile of poop, you should enjoy it







][pps. just checked your profile, it sounds a manly e-mail addy, you HAVE to love league of gentlemen!!]


----------



## shelly_3319

Hello everyone!







I dont have anything to say... i just didnt want this post to get to far down the page







(i know, im pathetic







) I hope everyones well, my IBS is alright, other than the fact i have to start school in a week so im counting on it getting worse (ok, that sounded really pesimistic.. but oh well)How do you all cope with school and stuff.. im really not looking foward to it. Yeah, anyway I hope everyone else is well.. haha, alchohol is bad (just to state the very obvious, that you've already figured out


----------



## paulo_mac

school is easy to cope with. whats the point in getting stressed about it? it helps me to think about things logically, from a neutral, distanced point of view, try it. if its not you, it doesn't affect you so much, and if you think about things logically, without making up things and letting your imagination run free, then things don't often look that bad. whats the worst thats gonna happen? you get told off, or you fail school. i doubt you're gonna fail school, you don't sound thick, and if you did, its not going to stop you getting a job, theres plenty of work out there, or you can just re-take. just dont stress, chill to some music







PS, after my initial alcohol problems, the 2nd night was fine







...and the 3rd, and any consecutive


----------



## shelly_3319

Hey thanks! that helps a lot





















your right of course... im just being dramatic







****** ********* ***###**###**** *********** **___/** *******


----------



## shelly_3319

and that was ~supposed~ to be a smiley face made out of stars, but something seriously went wrong


----------



## paulo_mac

hehe, "serious" doesn't quite convey how bad that turned out














. i'm going skiing this saturday







, its gonna be sooo rad. only problem is that i'm going on valentines day...i don't want to spend my first fully useable valentines on a coach for 26 hours :/..but i've got plenty of shaving foam to get my mates while they are asleep







. any of you guys going on holiday? or been on lately?


----------



## theresnopoint

hahahahah, thats so mean, shaving cream on ur friends...but it is quite a bit amusing. So everyone, how was valentine's day?? Mine kinda kicked some butt, i got shoved in a cake alongside ten other people and then slept over my boyfriends....IBS still good!!!! Lub y'all.


----------



## paulo_mac

well, my valentines was spent sitting on a coach for 24 hours on my way to italy, the love country of the world...with a bunch of lads







. but my weekend before with my girlfriend was great. hehe, skiing was rad. i got lost on the side of a mountain for 5 hours and had to be rescued







...and this kid had his eyebrows shaven off!


----------



## theresnopoint

kinda ironic unless ur gay....italy with a bunch of guys....from my point of view that dont sound half bad...a bus full of guys on its way to italy, i like the sound of that...but ur male so u may not. Well, glad they found u...and i hope that kid can grow his eyebrows back soon!


----------

